# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته های درجه 2(مهندسی پزشکی-هوافضا-it و....)

## --mohammad--

این که رشته های برق و مکانیک و عمران رشته های درجه 1 محسوب میشن از جنبه شغل و در آمد توش هیچ شکی نیست اما یک سری رشته ها مثل هوافضا ویا مهندسی پزشکی و یا ایمنی و....هستند که هنوز توی کشور انچنان وضعیت شغلی مناسبی ندارن و یه خورده خوندنشو ریسک محسوب میشه
با توجه به همه این تفاسیر اگر کسی بخواد به یکی از این رشته ها بره شما کدوم رو بهش پیشنهاد میکنین و چرا ؟

----------


## Afsane-IN

صنايع به دليل اينكه اول تو مقطع كارشناسي درساش خيلي سخت نيس و اذيت نميكنه مثه مكانيك و برق و هوا فضا !!
دوما يه رشته ي ميان رشته ايه 
و اگه ليسانس صنايع باشي واسه فوق خيلي از رشته هاي مهندسي ديگرو ميتوني انتخاب كني راحت
اصن اسمش روش هست مهندسي " صنايع "
يني آمادگي براي مديريت كارخونه و صنايع
و كسي هم كه بخواد مديريت كنه بايد درباره خيلي چيزا اطلاعات داشته باشه
بخاطر همين رشته ي خوبيه 
از نظر من كه از برق و مكانيك بهتره
اون رشته ها واقعا سنگينن
و بر خلاف نظر شما از نظر من اصن درامد و موقعيت شغلي خوبي هم تو ايران ندارن
برا دخترا كه افتضاحن  :Yahoo (21):  تازه من پسرا رو ميگم

----------


## --mohammad--

من خودم هرچی تو مقاله های خارجی میخونم از مهندسی پزشکی به عنوان یکی از بهترین رشته ها یاد میشه میام تو فروم ها و و سایتهای ایرانی دلزده میشم هوافضا هم همینطوره
درباره IT نظرات به شدت متفاوته
نفت اگر مدرکت دانشگاه دولتی باشه به احتمال خیلی بالا کارت تضمین شدست اما خوب واقعا علاقه میخواد که من یکی اصلا ندارم 
هیچ جوره از برق و مکانیک و عمران هم خوشم نمیاد
فعلا انتخاب اولم مهندسی ایمنی هست ولی خوب مهندسی پزشکی بیو الکتریک رو خیلی دوست دارم اما براش کار نیست :yahoo (19):

----------


## depp

مهندسی صنایع به نظر رشته درجه دو نیست. شما یه نگاه به آگهی های استخدامی بکن. تا جایی که من میدونم مهندسی صنایع بازارش از عمران و شایدم مکانیک بیشتره الآن. آینده این رشته هم تو ایران خیلی بهتره چون ارخونه ها گفته میشه که تو آینده بیشتر میشه.

----------


## Dynamic

دوستان هیچ رشته ای درجه دو نیست اشتباه نکنید(منظورم در فیلد فنی هست.) همش بستگی داره به توان خود فرد. الان دکتر نایبی شریف رو نگاه کنید پروژه میگیره 20 میلیارد! هماکراش هم 20 میلیارد نباشه کمتر که هست. دکتر مشایخی و..........
آدمم داریم بیکاره با همون رشته برق
پزشک هست توی تهران ماهی 600 میلیون درامد داره. بیاید پزشک هم بهتون نشون میدم ساندویچی باز کرده بس که درامد نداشت توی همون تهرانم هستن.و ایضا برای رشته های دیگه هم همینطور(در مورد انسانی اطلاعی ندارم و اینایی که میگم برای ریاضی و تجربی هست)

----------


## sina3656355

*مهندسی  پزشکی در مقابل برق و مکانیک از نظر "جنبه شغلی و درامد" درجه 2 حساب میشه؟!*

----------


## Dynamic

> *مهندسی  پزشکی در مقابل برق و مکانیک از نظر "جنبه شغلی و درامد" درجه 2 حساب میشه؟!*


به هیچ وجه و توصیه میکنم اتفاقا مهندسی پزشکی رو بالاتر از برق قرار بدید. هرچند فیلد کاری مهندسی پزشکی مخلوطی از مهندسی برق و مکانیک و کامپیوتر و .... هم هست.

----------


## NaKayama

نفت از همه رشته های ریاضی فیزیک بالاتره...هم از برق هم عمران هم معماری...
عمران و معماری یعنی باید پول میلیاردی دستت باشه تا بتونی یه کاره ای بشی وگرنه مثل پسر دایی من که ارشدشم از سراسری تبریز گرفته بیکار میچرخی...برقم که کلا آینده جالبی نداره, اطرافیان من رفتن الکترونیکی باز کردن..!!!
نفت کارش سخته درآمدش زیادو تضمین شدس...قبولیشم از همه این رشته ها سخت تره...رتبه 3رقمی میخواد...

----------


## --mohammad--

من منظورم از درجه 1 ازنظر اولویت قرار دادن اون رشته توسط بچه هاست که معمولا برق و عمران و مکانیک رو خیلی میپسندن و در اولویت قرارش میدن

----------


## --mohammad--

مهندسی شیمی رو یادم رفت بذارم تو گزینه ها

----------


## hossein1377

من اگه بودم 

لیسانس مهندسی صنایع ولی ارشد رو میرفتم mba 

موفق باشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mohammad74

میشه یه توضیحی درباره مهندسی شیمی بدید
بازار کارش چطوره؟
درآمدش در حد مهندس مکانیک هستش؟(با توجه به صنعتی شدن کشور)

----------


## --mohammad--

> *مهندسی  پزشکی در مقابل برق و مکانیک از نظر "جنبه شغلی و درامد" درجه 2 حساب میشه؟!*


الان منظورت این بود که مهندسی پزشکی خوبه یا بد ؟ :Yahoo (76):

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> مهندسی شیمی رو یادم رفت بذارم تو گزینه ها


اضافه شد :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hamed2357

> مهندسی صنایع به نظر رشته درجه دو نیست. شما یه نگاه به آگهی های استخدامی بکن. تا جایی که من میدونم مهندسی صنایع بازارش از عمران و شایدم مکانیک بیشتره الآن. آینده این رشته هم تو ایران خیلی بهتره چون ارخونه ها گفته میشه که تو آینده بیشتر میشه.


lمهندسی های پرطرفدار و درجه اول از دید سازمان سنجش:
مهندسی:برق-مکانیک-عمران-صنایع-کامپیوتر-معماری
و جزو رشته های سطح Aحساب میشه
همین بس که فردوسی پور صنایع شریف بوده  :Yahoo (1): 
همین بس که مهندس دلیجه صنایع امیرکبیر بوده  :Yahoo (1):  گرایش من سیستم بود  :Yahoo (1): 
خیلی فکرت رو باز میکنه صنایع و دید اقتصادی میده و برای ادامه تحصیل در ارشد MBA  که پرطرفدارترین رشته هست نزدیکترین مهندسی هست
کلا یاد میده ایده بزنی و مسایل رو با کمترین هزینه حل کنی طوری که میتونه در 22 سالگی شما را به یک آدم معروف تبدیل کنه  :Yahoo (1): 
سایت من از اول دی 92 تا الان =7ماه بازدید هاش 224570 تا بوده
باز توضیح خواستین بنده در خدمتم  :Yahoo (1): 
ادامه تحصیل در خود صنایع: رقابت در روزانه ارشد خیلی سنگین هست چون ظرفیت ارشدش کمه
ادامه تحصیل در خارج: آمریکا-کانادا-ایتالیا -هلند جاهای خوبین   (فعلا که USA ما رو نطلبیده  :Yahoo (4): 
دروس دوره کارشناسی : ریاضی+آمار+احتمال+بهینه سازی خطی و غیرخطی+جبر خطی
کنترل پروژه+طراحی کارخانه+کنترل کیفیت+کنترل موجودی (اینا گرایش تولید صنعتی هست من خوشم نمیاد  :Yahoo (4): 
کنترل پروژه+تحلیل سیستم+شبیه سازی+داده کاوی+برنامه ریزی حمکل ونقل (اینا سیستمی هست)
درسهاش زیاد سخت نیست و به قول معروف آسون هست. برید حالشو ببرید دیگه  :Yahoo (1):  اما درعین آسونی از همه ی رشته های مثلا سخت خیلی بهتره
کلا جوگیر نشین از جو دوری کنید  :Yahoo (1):  باید ایده پرداز و خلاق باشید-توان حل مساله خوب داشته باشید-بتونید مشکلات را ریشه یابی و به بهترین حالت حل کنید-فکر بهبود مستمر داشته باشید که همیشه بهتر از اینم هست-ارتباط با مشتری و بازاریابی وفروش خوب-توانایی ارتباط با دیگران و روابط عمومی خوب- بتونی خوب مخ بزنی  :Yahoo (1):  و....
کجاها میشه کار کرد تو ایران ؟؟؟
هرجایی که تولید داشته باشه-هرجایی که فروش داشته باشه-هرجایی که باشه  :Yahoo (1): 
مثلا: شرکت نفت-ایران خودرو-سایپا-زرماکارون- بانک-وزارت دفاع-هر تولیدی و کسب وکار-کنترل پروژه های مختلف
ولی به نظر من بیزینس شخصی راه بندازین پول درآورتره-استخدامی هرجاباشه پولش کمه
بچه ها مهندسی های برق-مکانیک -صنایع و چندتا دیگه میتونن شرکت نفت کار کنن پس خودتون را محدود ننکنیدورشته های خاص انتخاب نکنید
رشته های خاص مانند :نفت-نساجی-مهندسی پزشکی-پلیمر-راه آهن   -هوافضا
این رشته ها دست شما را می بنده
مکانیک بخونی میتونی بری کار هواقضا رو انجام بدی
مهندسی شیمی-مکانیک-برق-صنایع میتونی شرکت نفت کار کنی
برق-مکانیک میتونه کارهای مهندسی پزشکی رو انجام بده
عمران میتونه کارهای راه آهن رو انجام بده
معدن هم توصیه نمیشه
بعضی رشته ها باید صندلی هاشون خالی بمونه-میخوان شما را علاقه مند کنن-الان نساجی امیرکبیر ساختمان بزرگی داره با چندین هیئت علمی و کارمند و... خب نمیتونن درشو ببندن-چون کلی آدم بیکار میشن-تازه به تعداد رشته ها و دانشگاه ها بودجه میدن به هر دانشگاه-پس با تخته کردن درش بودجه اش کم میشه
البته اینها توصیه های من هست شما هرجوری علاقه داری برو جلو
درآمد:در حالت فعلی میانگین درآمد یک مهندس شروع کارش 1.5 هست بعد از 5 سال میشه 3.5
اینو میانگین گفتم بدون درنظرگرفتن اینکه استثنا هم داریم-بیکار و بی در آمد بگیر تا درآمد بهتر
ولی ریاضی بیایید بیزینس شخصی-استخدامی پول نداره-

----------


## avernus

> l
> 
> همین بس که فردوسی پور صنایع شریف بوده 
> همین بس که مهندس دلیجه صنایع امیرکبیر بوده  گرایش من سیستم بود


این چه تحلیلیه>؟؟
نکنه خودتو در حد فردوسی پور بزرگ میبینی اینجوری میگی اسمتو و دلیل میشی برای یه رشته؟؟!!1
بعدشم فردوسی پور صنایع خونده ولی زبان تخصصی تدریس میکنه :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## depp

دوستان در مورد رشته مهندسی مواد هم کسی اطلاعی داره؟ من این رشته رو حتما علم و صنعت به بالا فک کنم قبول شم :Yahoo (114): . ولی دعا بفرمائید صنایع قبول شم.  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## hamed2357

> این چه تحلیلیه>؟؟
> نکنه خودتو در حد فردوسی پور بزرگ میبینی اینجوری میگی اسمتو و دلیل میشی برای یه رشته؟؟!!1
> بعدشم فردوسی پور صنایع خونده ولی زبان تخصصی تدریس میکنه


سلام عزیزم اولا که همه میفهمن شوخی بوده اسم خودم کنار فردوسی پور
دوما شما اطلاعاتتون متاسفانه ناقص هست
خودت داری میگی زبان تخصصی
هر رشته ای تو دانشگاه زبان تخصصی خودش را داره
فردوسی پور هم زبان تخصصی صنایع رو درس میده
سه شنبه صبح ها ساعت 10 هست کلاسش تو شریف دانشکده صنایع
یعنی این زبان تخصصی مثل کنکور شما نیست که بگم کنکور زبان تخصصی میده پس خالص زبان
زبان تخصصی در دانشگاه معنایش زبان مربوط به آن رشته هست و لغات و موضاعات صنایع را به انگلیسی درس میده
زبان تخصصی خود من پروژه ام این بود که باید نیم ساعت در مورد تولید ناب و متناسب با مشتری نیم ساعت انگلیسی حرف میزدم

----------


## sara1375

پیشنهادم اینه
از بالا شروع کنین تاپیک به تاپیک ایشاله تا آخرشب همه بسته بشه.
البته این فقط پیشنهاد من بود.موفق باشین در این حرفه :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## avernus

> سلام عزیزم اولا که همه میفهمن شوخی بوده اسم خودم کنار فردوسی پور
> دوما شما اطلاعاتتون متاسفانه ناقص هست
> خودت داری میگی زبان تخصصی
> هر رشته ای تو دانشگاه زبان تخصصی خودش را داره
> فردوسی پور هم زبان تخصصی صنایع رو درس میده
> سه شنبه صبح ها ساعت 10 هست کلاسش تو شریف دانشکده صنایع
> یعنی این زبان تخصصی مثل کنکور شما نیست که بگم کنکور زبان تخصصی میده پس خالص زبان
> زبان تخصصی در دانشگاه معنایش زبان مربوط به آن رشته هست و لغات و موضاعات صنایع را به انگلیسی درس میده
> زبان تخصصی خود من پروژه ام این بود که باید نیم ساعت در مورد تولید ناب و متناسب با مشتری نیم ساعت انگلیسی حرف میزدم


خیلی حرفه عجیب میزنیا!!!با این تعریف هایی که شما میکنی ما فکر نمیکنیم شوخی بوده باشه!!!
بعدشم زبان کنکور زبان عمومیه!!!وقتی صنایع خونده پس میتونه زبان تخصصی رشته خودشو درس بده!!!نمیتونه بره یه رشته دیگه!!!فکر کردم این چیز پیش پا افتاده رو بدونید :Yahoo (39):

----------


## NaKayama

> سلام عزیزم اولا که همه میفهمن شوخی بوده اسم خودم کنار فردوسی پور
> دوما شما اطلاعاتتون متاسفانه ناقص هست
> خودت داری میگی زبان تخصصی
> هر رشته ای تو دانشگاه زبان تخصصی خودش را داره
> فردوسی پور هم زبان تخصصی صنایع رو درس میده
> سه شنبه صبح ها ساعت 10 هست کلاسش تو شریف دانشکده صنایع
> یعنی این زبان تخصصی مثل کنکور شما نیست که بگم کنکور زبان تخصصی میده پس خالص زبان
> زبان تخصصی در دانشگاه معنایش زبان مربوط به آن رشته هست و لغات و موضاعات صنایع را به انگلیسی درس میده
> زبان تخصصی خود من پروژه ام این بود که باید نیم ساعت در مورد تولید ناب و متناسب با مشتری نیم ساعت انگلیسی حرف میزدم



شما الان اصل درآمدت از تدریس ریاضیه یا مهندسی صنایع..؟

----------


## hamed2357

> شما الان اصل درآمدت از تدریس ریاضیه یا مهندسی صنایع..؟


هر دوتا
دی وی دارم+مشاوره دارم+کلاس حضوری دارم
تولیدی جوجه کشی دارم+کلوب دارم+ بهینه سازی کارخونه و ایزو هم انجام میدم+بورس هم فعالیت های مالی دارم
ولی این بخش سایت و دی وی دی وفروشش به صنایع هم مربوط میشه

----------


## Mehran93071

اقایون من یک **** خوردم اومدم رشته ریاضی  الان نه حوصله پشت کنکور موندن دارم نه اعصاب فکر نمیکنم بتونم شیراز کامپیوتر قبول بشم اعصاب نمونده به خدا  شهر های دیگه رو قبول ندارم 
 مهندسی های دیگه علاقه ندارم 
حوصله رشته های چرت حقوق و مدیریت و صنایع و حسابداری هم ندارم 
برم بمیرم؟

----------


## hamed2357

> اقایون من یک گهی خوردم اومدم رشته ریاضی  الان نه حوصله پشت کنکور موندن دارم نه اعصاب فکر نمیکنم بتونم شیراز کامپیوتر قبول بشم اعصاب نمونده به خدا  شهر های دیگه رو قبول ندارم 
>  مهندسی های دیگه علاقه ندارم 
> حوصله رشته های چرت حقوق و مدیریت و صنایع و حسابداری هم ندارم 
> برم بمیرم؟


خب اگه ریاضی و فیزیکت ضعیف هست باید انسانی میرفتی
رتبه خوب میاوردی کامپیوتر شریفی تهرانی امیرکبیری میرفتی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mehran93071

> خب اگه ریاضی و فیزیکت ضعیف هست باید انسانی میرفتی
> رتبه خوب میاوردی کامپیوتر شریفی تهرانی امیرکبیری میرفتی


 :Yahoo (20):  کنکور 93 میدادی دستت میومد

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

دوما من خیلی دوست داشتم کامپیوتر شیراز قبول بشم کلا میرفتم تو دانشکدش با حسرت نگاه میکردم کلی آرزو میکردم ایکاش منم اینجا بودم  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## NaKayama

> هر دوتا
> دی وی دارم+مشاوره دارم+کلاس حضوری دارم
> تولیدی جوجه کشی دارم+کلوب دارم+ بهینه سازی کارخونه و ایزو هم انجام میدم+بورس هم فعالیت های مالی دارم
> ولی این بخش سایت و دی وی دی وفروشش به صنایع هم مربوط میشه


شما ریاضی خوندی...وقتی یکی میپرسه کدوم اکثریت درآمدتو تشکیل میده نمیشه گفت هر دوتا...معنا نداره این حرف...
شما فرض کن 51 به 49 درصد...کدوم 51 درصده کدوم 49 درصد..؟

----------


## Mehran93071

آهنگ گذاشتم در حد خودکشی خودم رو رسوندم ! آخه چی بگم ؟ راست میگفتن ..... :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Ensany

> خب اگه ریاضی و فیزیکت ضعیف هست باید انسانی میرفتی
> رتبه خوب میاوردی کامپیوتر شریفی تهرانی امیرکبیری میرفتی


مهندس جان تو انسانی یه درسی هست به نام منطق! این منطق ما رتبه یکمون بالای 70 نمیتونه بزنه!

حلیاتی هم هست!

اصلا کی گفته انسانی حفظیه؟

شما یه سری به منابع بزن! ببین کسی که نتونه ریاضی بخونه خوندن فلسفه و روان شناسی واسش اسونه؟

----------


## Dynamic

> مهندس جان تو انسانی یه درسی هست به نام منطق! این منطق ما رتبه یکمون بالای 70 نمیتونه بزنه!
> 
> حلیاتی هم هست!
> 
> اصلا کی گفته انسانی حفظیه؟
> 
> شما یه سری به منابع بزن! ببین کسی که نتونه ریاضی بخونه خوندن فلسفه و روان شناسی واسش اسونه؟


اینا شوخین دیگه؟
مسخره هست مقایسه منطق و فلسفه با ریاضی. به نظرم کلا یه انتگرال نا معین بدن به یه حوزه امتحانی انسانی بعد تا ساعت 14! هم وقت بدن همراه با این نوشابه های انرژی زا و کل حوزه با مشورت هم روش کار کنن باز باید بگردی دنبال غلط پیدا کردن راه حال ها. تازه اگه اصلا بدونن اینی که گفتم چیه.
انسانی حفظی نیست یعنی مثلا تاریخ و روانشانسی فورمولاشون سنگینه و باید قانون هس رو با انتلپی ترکیب کنی شاید بتونی جواب مسئله رو بدست بیاری. نمیدونستم اینو .

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> خب اگه ریاضی و فیزیکت ضعیف هست باید انسانی میرفتی
> رتبه خوب میاوردی کامپیوتر شریفی تهرانی امیرکبیری میرفتی


سر کلاسای دانشکده های علوم انسانی تهران اینو بگی (همونطور که من بهشون گفتم) انگار موشک بستی به استداشون و دانشجوها شون ((((:
ولی راهنماییهاتون در مورد مهندسی صنایع به نظرم خیلی خوب بود.

----------


## Omid reza

> نفت از همه رشته های ریاضی فیزیک بالاتره...هم از برق هم عمران هم معماری...
> عمران و معماری یعنی باید پول میلیاردی دستت باشه تا بتونی یه کاره ای بشی وگرنه مثل پسر دایی من که ارشدشم از سراسری تبریز گرفته بیکار میچرخی...برقم که کلا آینده جالبی نداره, اطرافیان من رفتن الکترونیکی باز کردن..!!!
> نفت کارش سخته درآمدش زیادو تضمین شدس...قبولیشم از همه این رشته ها سخت تره...رتبه 3رقمی میخواد...


يه ذره حرفتون بي منطق نيست؟؟؟
اونجايي كه فرمودين دوستاي من رفتن إلكترونيكي باز كردن؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!
فكر نكنم اينطور يا باشه

----------


## NaKayama

> يه ذره حرفتون بي منطق نيست؟؟؟
> اونجايي كه فرمودين دوستاي من رفتن إلكترونيكي باز كردن؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!
> فكر نكنم اينطور يا باشه


من فقط اون چیزیو که دیدم گفتم...اصلا قصد بی ارزش شمردن این رشته ها یا خدای نکرده توهین به دانشجوهای این رشته ها رو نداشتم...فقط بر اساس مشاهداتم این مطالبو گفتم...همین...

----------


## mohammad74

میشه یه توضیحی درباره مهندسی شیمی بدید
بازار کارش چطوره؟
درآمدش در حد مهندس مکانیک هستش؟(با توجه به صنعتی شدن کشور)

----------


## Alfredo

> يه ذره حرفتون بي منطق نيست؟؟؟
> اونجايي كه فرمودين دوستاي من رفتن إلكترونيكي باز كردن؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!
> فكر نكنم اينطور يا باشه


اینده 80 ٪ فارغ های الک همینه

----------


## khatereh 2

باید ببینیم اون الکترونیک  دارای چ مهارت هایی هست.. امکان نداره که توانایی داشته باشین و بیکار باشن مهندسان الکترونیک...... و کلا همه رشته ها زیاده مهم تخصص و مهارته...و اینگه چقدر نخبه باشی..هنوزم الکترونیک و مکانیک جزو رشته های پرمتقاضی تو ریاضی هست.......

----------


## NaKayama

> هر دوتا
> دی وی دارم+مشاوره دارم+کلاس حضوری دارم
> تولیدی جوجه کشی دارم+کلوب دارم+ بهینه سازی کارخونه و ایزو هم انجام میدم+بورس هم فعالیت های مالی دارم
> ولی این بخش سایت و دی وی دی وفروشش به صنایع هم مربوط میشه


میبخشی اینو میگم ولی اگه استاد مجربی بودید بیشترین وقت و انرژیتون صرف درس دادن برای کنکور میشد نه 10تاکار جانبی دیگه...فک نمیکنم اساتید معتبر کنکور هیچ کدوم جوجه کشی یا کلوب یا کارخونه بهینه سازی داشته باشن...

----------


## --mohammad--

هوا فضا چطوره ؟
رشته جذابی بهش میاد باشه ولی بازار کارش میگن خیلی بده داخل کشور
بچه ها کسی اطلاعاتی درباره این رشته داره خواهشا بذاره

----------


## amirh7

مهندسی پزشکی مال بچه پولداراست باید مایه داشته باشی لوازم پزشکی وارد کنی و الا کار دیگه ای نداره

----------


## Farhad.7

کلا ما گیج شدیم رفت پیه کارش ....
اولیش : دانشگاه خوب بریم یا بریم یه رشته مناسب ؟؟؟
دومیش:بریم یه رشته ای که دوست داریم بعد بازار کار نداره ؟
سومیش:یه رشته ای که بازار کار داره ولی دوسش نداریم ؟
چهارمیش:می ارزه بریم یه شهر دیگه برا بعضی رشته ها ؟؟؟
پنجمیش:کلا باید چیکارا کنیم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :Yahoo (77):

----------


## NaKayama

> کلا ما گیج شدیم رفت پیه کارش ....
> اولیش : دانشگاه خوب بریم یا بریم یه رشته مناسب ؟؟؟
> دومیش:بریم یه رشته ای که دوست داریم بعد بازار کار نداره ؟
> سومیش:یه رشته ای که بازار کار داره ولی دوسش نداریم ؟
> چهارمیش:می ارزه بریم یه شهر دیگه برا بعضی رشته ها ؟؟؟
> پنجمیش:کلا باید چیکارا کنیم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


شما برو رشته ای که دوست داری و آینده نداره هرشهری که دلت خواست...!!! بعد 4سال همینجا برای کنکور مجدد ملاقاتت میکنم...:yahoo (21):

----------


## Farhad.7

> شما برو رشته ای که دوست داری و آینده نداره هرشهری که دلت خواست...!!! بعد 4سال همینجا برای کنکور مجدد ملاقاتت میکنم...:yahoo (21):


lol !  :Yahoo (94):  ....

----------


## Alfredo

> کلا ما گیج شدیم رفت پیه کارش ....
> اولیش : دانشگاه خوب بریم یا بریم یه رشته مناسب ؟؟؟   *مطمئنا رشته مناسب.*
> دومیش:بریم یه رشته ای که دوست داریم بعد بازار کار نداره ؟ *این دیگه بستگی به خودت داره که بتونی راضی بشی از رشته مورد علاقت بکذری و خودتو راضی کنی دیگه بهش فکر نکنی و با یه رشته دیگه بسازی*
> سومیش:یه رشته ای که بازار کار داره ولی دوسش نداریم ؟ *خب بازم بستگی به خودت داره..باید بین خودت و علاقت وآیندت یه رابطه برقرار کنی*
> چهارمیش:می ارزه بریم یه شهر دیگه برا بعضی رشته ها ؟؟؟ *100٪*
> پنجمیش:کلا باید چیکارا کنیم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*همون بالا نوشتم*

----------


## nahid

اگه دوست دارید برید خارج کشور برید هوافضا من دوستم تو لندن دانشجوی هوافضاست.

----------


## Dynamic

> کلا ما گیج شدیم رفت پیه کارش ....
> اولیش : دانشگاه خوب بریم یا بریم یه رشته مناسب ؟؟؟
> دومیش:بریم یه رشته ای که دوست داریم بعد بازار کار نداره ؟
> سومیش:یه رشته ای که بازار کار داره ولی دوسش نداریم ؟
> چهارمیش:می ارزه بریم یه شهر دیگه برا بعضی رشته ها ؟؟؟
> پنجمیش:کلا باید چیکارا کنیم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


رشته ای که دوست داری برو . آینده رو هم با اراده خودت میسازی. ولی اگر علاقه نداشته باشی. برق شریف و پزشکی تهران هم بدردنخور خواهند بود. شک نکن. اول علاقه و دوم پشت کار و ثابت قدم ماندن

----------


## alireza241

> کلا ما گیج شدیم رفت پیه کارش ....
> اولیش : دانشگاه خوب بریم یا بریم یه رشته مناسب ؟؟؟
> دومیش:بریم یه رشته ای که دوست داریم بعد بازار کار نداره ؟
> سومیش:یه رشته ای که بازار کار داره ولی دوسش نداریم ؟
> چهارمیش:می ارزه بریم یه شهر دیگه برا بعضی رشته ها ؟؟؟
> پنجمیش:کلا باید چیکارا کنیم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


این هفته که همایش رشته های دانشگاهی بود دانشگاه امیر کبیر،شرکت کردم و تمام اساتید و دانشجوهای برتر اونجا بلااستثنا روی این موضوع تاکید داشتن که فقط* علاقه* رو مدنظر قرار بدین!
راست هم میگفتن خب!تا علاقه توی وجودت نباشه بهترین جا و بهترین رشته و بهترین کار هم بهت بدن، بازم حس میکنی یه جای کارت میلنگه!
*همشون هم میگفتن که بازار کار برا همه اشخاص و همه رشته ها هست!

موفق باشیم!
*

----------


## --mohammad--

> اگه دوست دارید برید خارج کشور برید هوافضا من دوستم تو لندن دانشجوی هوافضاست.


میشه بپرسم دوستتون ابتدا توی کدوم دانشگاه ایران بود ؟
کلا چه قدر هزینه کرد برا رفتن به لندن ؟ واینکه در حال حاضر توی کدوم دانشگاه لندنه
من خودم بین هوافضا و مهندسی پزشکی و مهندسی ایمنی موندم ولی هوافضا واقعا یه چیز دیگست

----------


## khatereh 2

بین برق و مکانیک هم میشه نظر بدین..... کدوم به فیزیک نزدیک تره..... ممنون

----------


## Alfredo

> بین برق و مکانیک هم میشه نظر بدین..... کدوم به فیزیک نزدیک تره..... ممنون


*مکانیک به فیزیک نزدیک تره..برق به ریاضی..برقی ها تو ترم 1 فیزیک 1 رو پاس می کنن و بعد هم فیزیک 2.فیزیک 2 اونها شامل خازن و سلف پیشرفته  و گشتاور و دو قطبی و این هاست..کلا از سری کتاب های هالیدی استفاده میشه..ریاضی 1 که هیچی..ریاضی 2 انتگرال 3 گانه وارد میشه و بعد از این دیگه قدرت ریاضی اضاف میشه به برق و مدار و ریاضیات مهندسی و الکترونیک و اینها اضافه میشه که همشون ریاضی خیلی قوی می خواد.و آن چنان فیزیک خاصی نیست..ولی برای مکانیک درس های استاتیک و دینامیک و ... این ها نزدیکی خاصی به فیزیک دارن*

----------


## saeid sharifzade

من همه نظرات رو خوندم . تو این دوساله اخیر تحقیقات زیادی راجع انواع رشته ها و دانشگاها انجام دادم :
اولا درسی مثل مهندسی it درجه دو نیست . درآمدش فوق العاده زیاده . من چن نفر میشناسم فوق آی تی دارن با 50 هزار تومن سرمایه ! الآن ماهی 100 ملیون تومن در میارن ( از طریق ایجاد فروشگاه اینترنتی و طراحی وب و بازی آنلاین و تبلیغات الکترونیکی و شرکت در پروژه های شبکه و اینترنت و امنیت و تجارت الکترونیک سازمان های بزرگ و ... ) من خودم همین الآنش دوسه تا سایت درست کردم درآمدم از یکیش دارم بدم نیست و امسالم انشاالله آی تی میرم یا صنعتی اصفهان یا اصفهان .
کلا تو دانشگاهای بزرگ و معتبر کشور مثل دانشگاهای تهران و اصفهان امکان نداره رشته ای بخونی و بیکار بمونی و شما هم که میبینی تو جامعه میگن فلانی لیسانس الکترونیک داره و بیکاره یا فلانی فوق لیسانس مکانیک داره و بیکاره مربوط میشه به کسایی که پیام نور و ازاد دانشگاهای رده پایین خوندن و الکی یه مدرکی گرفتن و عملا هیچ مهارتی ندارن ولی امکان نداره فارق التحصیل دانشگاهی مثل صنعتی اصفهان مهارت کار نداشته باشه و بیکار بمونه .

علاقه و بازار کار باهم بزرگترین ملاکا برا انتخاب رشته هستن ولی علاقه رو ارجح تر بدونید چون اگه یه رشته ای برید که خیلی هم پول توش باشه ولی کلا به درسا و بعدم به کارش علاقه نداشته باشید زندگیتون تلخ میشه 4 سال درس خوندتون به تلخی و سختی میگذره بعدشم از شغلتون هیچ لذتی نمی برید ما نصف عمر آیندمون سر کار و شغلمون سپری میشه پس باید یه شغلی داشته باشیم که ازش لذت ببریم ما پول میخوایم که از زندگی لذت ببریم حالا اگه قرار باشه سرکار اذیت بشیم و لذت نبریم هرچی هم پول توش باشه ما از اون قسمت از زندگی که سرکار سپری میشه لذتی نمیبریم پس علاقه خیلی مهمه . 

درمورد مهندسی نفت قبلنا خیلی خوب بود و مزایا داشت اما حالا با یه مهندس کارخونه فرقی نداره اونم تازه کارش اکثرا برا کسایی هست که دانشگاه صنعت و نفت آبادان خوندن مثلا یه دوستای من شیراز نفت خونده میگه هر به یه سال یه آزمون میذارن که ده هزار نفر توش شرکت میکنن و فقط 3 نفرو جذب میکنن !

مهندسی هوافضا که راجع ساخت قطعات مکانیکی و الکترونیکی هواپیاما و اینجور چیزاس و کلا ربطی به نجوم و کیهان شناسی نداره و کارشم تو صنایع دفاع هست که باید بتونید تو جاهایی مثل سپاه و ارتش کار کنید ( که من به شخصه دوس ندارم جایی باشم که همش بم دستور بدن )

مهندسی برق و گرایشاتش کار براش تو کارخونه هست ولی پولش زیاد نیس ولی فارق التحصیلش میتونه خودش شرکت بزنه و کارای بسیار مختلفی انجام بده که پولشم خیلی خوبه فقط علاقه میخواد که من یکی اصلا علاقه ای به مدار بستن و اینا ندارم خیلی هم بدم میاد .

مهندسی مکانیک تو همه جور کارخونه ای کار داره ولی جا پیشرفت زیاد نداره و باید به حقوق نهایتا 2 ملیونی یه کارخونه قناعت کنید .

مهندسی کامپیوتر و مخصوصا آی تی خیلی گسترده هست و کسی که تو این رشته برنامه نویسی و کدنویسی رو خوب یاد گرفته باشه همه کاری از دسش بر میاد از سنگ پول میسازه چون گستره ی کارش اینترنتی هست و به فضا و مکان محدود نمیشه میتونه جهانی کسب درآمد کنه نه فقط تو منطقه خودش و مسائلی مثل کامپیوتر و اینترنت یه دریای بیکرانه که هرروز بزرگتر میشه و هرچی توش پیش بری تمومی نداره و کلا جا برا پیشرفت خیلی زیاده درضمن جامعه هم به سوی اینترنتی شدن داره پیش میره .

مهندسی پزشکی هم کارش خیلی خوبه فقط نباید به محیط و لوازم بیمارستان حساسیت داشته باشید که من شخصا خودم از محیط بیمارستان خیلی بدم میاد .

مهندسی عمران هم همه چیزش خوبه کارش همیشه هست ولی اونم خیلی جا مانور و پیشرفت نداره آخرش میشی مدیر پروژه برا ساخت یه پل یا اتوبان و برج و سد و ....  که اونم علاقه میخواد .

جمع بندی : رشته های مکانیک و عمران و ایمنی شغلش همه جا و همیشه هست ولی زیاد جا پیشرفت نداره ولی رشته هایی مثل کامپیوتر و آی تی و الکترونیک تا دلت بخواد جا برا پیشرفت داره و هرچی بخوای میتونی توش پول پارو کنی صنایع هم تا حدودی جزو اینا محسوب میشه . هوافضا و نفت و شیمی و مواد و اینا هم شغلش یه سری جاهای خاص مثل وزارت نفت یا وزارت دفاع و سپاه و اینجور جاهاس و بیرون اون جاها کاربردی نداره .

----------


## ali555

سلام به دوستان و بخصوص به آقای دلیجه.
من یکی از دوستام کنکوری ریاضی داده.دنبال انتخاب رشته س.
میخواد صنایعو بزنه .ولی میترسه چون زبانش ضعیفه.مشکلی براش پیش نمیاد؟
یه سوالم برا خودم پیش اومده شما تو صحبتاتون همش از بیزینس شخصی میگفتنین.
یعنی چی و مصداق هاش چیه؟

----------


## nahid

> میشه بپرسم دوستتون ابتدا توی کدوم دانشگاه ایران بود ؟
> کلا چه قدر هزینه کرد برا رفتن به لندن ؟ واینکه در حال حاضر توی کدوم دانشگاه لندنه
> من خودم بین هوافضا و مهندسی پزشکی و مهندسی ایمنی موندم ولی هوافضا واقعا یه چیز دیگست


دوستم از بچگیش اونجا رفته.دختر دکتر کیانی دکترای معماری داره.الان دکتر کیانی دانشکده هنر اصفهان میاد درس میده.راستش بابام با دکتر دوسته اون گفت.من دانشگاشو نمیدونم.

----------


## --mohammad--

کی گفته که هرکی هوافضا بخونه حتما باید بره تو سپاه و ارتش ؟
همین شرکت نفت هم استخدام میکنه علاوه بر اون کلی شرکت های خصوصی و هواپیما سازی
اگر هم که مایه دار باشیم(که ما نیستیم ) کشورهایی مثل روسیه و آلمان برای ادامه تحصیل و کار گزینه بسیار خوبیه

----------


## allisool

> من همه نظرات رو خوندم ...


در کل جمع بندی نسبتاً خوبی بود .. زین جهت ممنونم.

اما در مورد زمینه های کاری در اینترنت و تجارت الکترونیک ، به نظر بنده رشته های دانشگاهی نمیتونه کارساز باشه و باید شخص در زمینه های مورد نظرش مطالعه کنه(در این موارد دوره دیدن چیز جالبی نیست!)

فروشگاه اینترنتی => بسته های CN3
طراحی وب => گرافیک و دیزاین(فوتوشاپ و ...) / برنامه نویسی تحت وب(... , php , asp , java)
بازی آنلاین => تراوین خدا بیامرز؛ الان 10 تا سایت ورژن جدیدش رو نصب کردن فقط title سایت ها متفاوته!
تبلیغات الکترونیکی => hamed2357 فارغ التحصیل صنایع - سیستم امیر کبیر
شرکت در  پروژه های شبکه و اینترنت و امنیت و تجارت الکترونیک سازمان های بزرگ => تجربه زیاد و سرمایه و اسم و رسم

به همین دلیل خود بنده کامپیوتر و IT که بسیار علاقه هم دارم رو به عنوان یک رشته دانشگاهی بیخیال شدم چرا که فردی که توی خونه نشسته و احتمالاً دیپلم زیبایی هم داره میتونه کار بنده رو با قیمت نازلی انجام بده ، واسه رئیسش چایی هم بیاره و ...  :Yahoo (94): 

اونوقته که من میام و میگم فارغ التحصیل نرم افزار فلان دانشگاهم ، 22 ساله بیکار از تهران.

بازم اینا نظر من بود و در کمال احترام نظر آقا سعید و یا سایر دوستان رو میشنویم.

عزت زیاد.

----------


## Dynamic

> بین برق و مکانیک هم میشه نظر بدین..... کدوم به فیزیک نزدیک تره..... ممنون


من هرچی دیدیم که توی دکترا رفتن سمت فیلد های شتاب دهنده ها و فیزیک هسته ای و اپتیک و .... اینا اکثرا برق بودند نه مکانیک.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> بین برق و مکانیک هم میشه نظر بدین..... کدوم به فیزیک نزدیک تره..... ممنون


من هرچی دیدیم که توی دکترا رفتن سمت فیلد های شتاب دهنده ها و فیزیک هسته ای و اپتیک و .... اینا اکثرا برق بودند نه مکانیک.

----------


## khatereh 2

> من هرچی دیدیم که توی دکترا رفتن سمت فیلد های شتاب دهنده ها و فیزیک هسته ای و اپتیک و .... اینا اکثرا برق بودند نه مکانیک.
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> من هرچی دیدیم که توی دکترا رفتن سمت فیلد های شتاب دهنده ها و فیزیک هسته ای و اپتیک و .... اینا اکثرا برق بودند نه مکانیک.


یعنی می فرمایید برق به فیزیک نزدیک تره....؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dynamic

> یعنی می فرمایید برق به فیزیک نزدیک تره....؟؟؟؟


البته مشخص کنید کدوم فیلد فیزیک؟
فیزیک که یه کلیت نیست که بشه راجع بهش اینطور صحبت کرد. فیزیک مکانیک؟ کوانتوم؟ هسته ای؟ لیزر؟ پزشکی؟ کدوم اخه؟ 
اون تعریفتون از فیزیک که برای خود لیسانس فیزیکه و معنایی نداره بخواید اینطور بگید برق نزدیکه یا مکانیک.

----------


## khatereh 2

> البته مشخص کنید کدوم فیلد فیزیک؟
> فیزیک که یه کلیت نیست که بشه راجع بهش اینطور صحبت کرد. فیزیک مکانیک؟ کوانتوم؟ هسته ای؟ لیزر؟ پزشکی؟ کدوم اخه؟ 
> اون تعریفتون از فیزیک که برای خود لیسانس فیزیکه و معنایی نداره بخواید اینطور بگید برق نزدیکه یا مکانیک.


به غیر فیزیک هسته ای...
مثلا منظور شما اینه فیزیک مکانیک به مکانیک نزدیک تره..... فیزیک پزشکی لابد به بیوالکتریک
پس نمیشه مرز مشخصی گذاشت که کدوم نزدیک تره....

----------


## Dynamic

> به غیر فیزیک هسته ای...
> مثلا منظور شما اینه فیزیک مکانیک به مکانیک نزدیک تره..... فیزیک پزشکی لابد به بیوالکتریک
> پس نمیشه مرز مشخصی گذاشت که کدوم نزدیک تره....


چرا دیگه دقیقا میشه مرز مشخص گذاشت با توجه ب فیلد انتخابی.

----------


## saeid sharifzade

> در کل جمع بندی نسبتاً خوبی بود .. زین جهت ممنونم.
> 
> اما در مورد زمینه های کاری در اینترنت و تجارت الکترونیک ، به نظر بنده رشته های دانشگاهی نمیتونه کارساز باشه و باید شخص در زمینه های مورد نظرش مطالعه کنه(در این موارد دوره دیدن چیز جالبی نیست!)
> 
> فروشگاه اینترنتی => بسته های CN3
> طراحی وب => گرافیک و دیزاین(فوتوشاپ و ...) / برنامه نویسی تحت وب(... , php , asp , java)
> بازی آنلاین => تراوین خدا بیامرز؛ الان 10 تا سایت ورژن جدیدش رو نصب کردن فقط title سایت ها متفاوته!
> تبلیغات الکترونیکی => hamed2357 فارغ التحصیل صنایع - سیستم امیر کبیر
> شرکت در  پروژه های شبکه و اینترنت و امنیت و تجارت الکترونیک سازمان های بزرگ => تجربه زیاد و سرمایه و اسم و رسم
> ...


من خودم با 0 تومن سرمایه و 100 تومن قرض از دوستا یه فروشگاه اینترنتی درست کردم که درآمدشم خوبه بعدشم انجمن و چت روم و ویدیو سنتر و آپلود سنتر و بازار و ... هم با کمک یکی دونفر دیگه درست کردیم که البته فقط از فروشگاه اینترنتی کسب درآمد میکنم و تا حد زیادی از الآن مستقل شدم درحالی که هنوز چیز زیادی راجع برنامه نویسی و وب نویسی نمیدونم فقط فکرمو یه ذره تو تجارت الکترونیک به کار گرفتم . اینم سایتام :
فروشگاه اینترنتی لوازم پینگ پنگ باترفلای شاپ ( نمایندگی باترفلای اصفهان)
or
www.pingpongshop.ir

صفحه ی نخست - پینگ پنگیا .: برترین سایت تنیس روی میز ایران :.
forum.pingpongia.ir
bazar.pingpongia.ir
...

بله هرکسی میتونه در حد خودش ذره ای برنامه نویسی یا طراحی وب یاد بگیره که یه سایت کوچیک درس کنه یا اگه ازش پرسیدن بگه برنامه نویسی بلدم اما هرکسی نمیتونه متخصص طراحی وب و یه برنامه نویس حرفه ای بشه . تو هر رشته ای حرفه ای شدن مهمه .
البته حرفتو قبول دارم هرکسی تو هر رشته ای اگه بخواد فقط به دروس دانشگاهی قناعت کنه به جای بالایی نمیرسه و باید کنارش خودش تلاش کنه حرفشو به نحو احسن و کاربردی یاد بگیره .
یه مهندس آی تی ساده که کار زیادی هم بلد نیس تو شرکت داییم هر به دوسه روز یه ساعت میاد کامپیوترا و شبکه رو چک میکنه و میره برجی یه تومن بش میدن تازه پنج شیش شرکت دیگه هم میره سر میزنه . تازه کارشم آسونه شما پشت کامپیوتر میشینی و فقط از فکرت استفاده میکنی دیگه کار عملی مثل مهندسی برق و مکانیک و عمران و ... نداره .

----------


## --mohammad--

> من خودم با 0 تومن سرمایه و 100 تومن قرض از دوستا یه فروشگاه اینترنتی درست کردم که درآمدشم خوبه بعدشم انجمن و چت روم و ویدیو سنتر و آپلود سنتر و بازار و ... هم با کمک یکی دونفر دیگه درست کردیم که البته فقط از فروشگاه اینترنتی کسب درآمد میکنم و تا حد زیادی از الآن مستقل شدم درحالی که هنوز چیز زیادی راجع برنامه نویسی و وب نویسی نمیدونم فقط فکرمو یه ذره تو تجارت الکترونیک به کار گرفتم . اینم سایتام :
> فروشگاه اینترنتی لوازم پینگ پنگ باترفلای شاپ ( نمایندگی باترفلای اصفهان)
> or
> www.pingpongshop.ir
> 
> صفحه ی نخست - پینگ پنگیا .: برترین سایت تنیس روی میز ایران :.
> forum.pingpongia.ir
> bazar.pingpongia.ir
> ...
> ...


شما چه دوره هایی رو برای آموزش طراحی وب گذروندین ؟

----------


## javadjon74

> هوا فضا چطوره ؟
> رشته جذابی بهش میاد باشه ولی بازار کارش میگن خیلی بده داخل کشور
> بچه ها کسی اطلاعاتی درباره این رشته داره خواهشا بذاره


خیلی رشته بدیه منم از هوافضا منصرف شدم ...میخوام برم مکانیک..

----------


## allisool

> بله هرکسی میتونه در حد خودش ذره ای برنامه نویسی یا طراحی وب یاد بگیره که یه سایت کوچیک درس کنه یا اگه ازش پرسیدن بگه برنامه نویسی بلدم اما هرکسی نمیتونه متخصص طراحی وب و یه برنامه نویس حرفه ای بشه . تو هر رشته ای حرفه ای شدن مهمه .
> 
> یه مهندس آی تی ساده که کار زیادی هم بلد نیس تو شرکت داییم هر به دوسه روز یه ساعت میاد کامپیوترا و شبکه رو چک میکنه و میره برجی یه تومن بش میدن تازه پنج شیش شرکت دیگه هم میره سر میزنه . تازه کارشم آسونه شما پشت کامپیوتر میشینی و فقط از فکرت استفاده میکنی دیگه کار عملی مثل مهندسی برق و مکانیک و عمران و ... نداره .


برنامه نویسی توی دنیا بهترینه اما توی ایران بیشتر جنبه تفریحی داره! داخل کشوری که برای بستن سایت ها متخصص استخدام میکنه اما برای ایجاد یک رقیب ایرانی برای گوگل هیچ حمایتی نمی کنه فکر نمیکنم حرفه ای بودن هم خیلی کارساز باشه.

در مورد قسمت دوم هم به نظر بنده از مشکلات مملکت ما همینه که رشته ای مثل لیسانس کارگری نداریم و اینطور جا افتاده که هر کسی لیسانس گرفت کارش پشت میزه و کارش آسونه و فارغ التحصیل های مدارج بالاتر فقط به مدیریت راضی میشن.

به عنوان مثال کشوری مثل ترکیه از نظر صنعتی پیشرفت شایان توجهی کرده که این مرهون کار صنعتی و عملی جوانان این کشور و صد البته یک مدیریت کارآمد هستش.

اما خود بنده با علاقه ای که به رشته مکانیک و عمران دارم ، حاضر نیستم لیسانس از یک دانشگاه خوب بگیرم و در یک کارخونه خارج شهر یا مناطق کویری کار کنم.

بازم این نظر من بود.

ممنون.

----------


## --mohammad--

> خیلی رشته بدیه منم از هوافضا منصرف شدم ...میخوام برم مکانیک..


خوبه یکی از هوافضا های منطقه شاهد منصرف شد 
حالا چرا منصرف شدی میشه دلایلت رو بگی ؟
یادمه پارسال دوست داشتی بری هوافضای شریف

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

> در کل جمع بندی نسبتاً خوبی بود .. زین جهت ممنونم.
> 
> اما در مورد زمینه های کاری در اینترنت و تجارت الکترونیک ، به نظر بنده رشته های دانشگاهی نمیتونه کارساز باشه و باید شخص در زمینه های مورد نظرش مطالعه کنه(در این موارد دوره دیدن چیز جالبی نیست!)
> 
> فروشگاه اینترنتی => بسته های CN3
> طراحی وب => گرافیک و دیزاین(فوتوشاپ و ...) / برنامه نویسی تحت وب(... , php , asp , java)
> بازی آنلاین => تراوین خدا بیامرز؛ الان 10 تا سایت ورژن جدیدش رو نصب کردن فقط title سایت ها متفاوته!
> تبلیغات الکترونیکی => hamed2357 فارغ التحصیل صنایع - سیستم امیر کبیر
> شرکت در  پروژه های شبکه و اینترنت و امنیت و تجارت الکترونیک سازمان های بزرگ => تجربه زیاد و سرمایه و اسم و رسم
> ...


ببخشید من این حرفو زیاد شنیدم که کسی که کامپیوتر خونده نرم یا سخت مسخرس چرا؟؟؟ چون برو از اموزشگاه دیپلم کامپیوتر بگیر ولییییی فرق دارههههههه
بعد درباره بازار کارم بگم که هر رشته ای بخونید همش بستگی به توانایی خودتون داره
شما برو شریف رشته بالا ولی وقتی توانایی انجام هوچ کاریو نداشته باشی بیکار میمونی
پس اینکه امار بیکاری بالاس مال جامعه هس درست ولی الان اکثرا دنبال مدرکند نه کار
فوقش میگن میریم شغل ازاد

----------


## --mohammad--

کامپیوتر(سخت افزار) 
هم به گزینه ها اضافه کنین

----------


## javadjon74

> خوبه یکی از هوافضا های منطقه شاهد منصرف شد 
> حالا چرا منصرف شدی میشه دلایلت رو بگی ؟
> یادمه پارسال دوست داشتی بری هوافضای شریف


خیلی بازار کارش بده..مکانیک بازار کارش عالیه...
همه اول میرن مکانیک و بعدش تو کارشناسی ارشد  تغییر رشته میدن میرن هوافضا...
منم همین کارو میکنم...

----------


## allisool

> ببخشید من این حرفو زیاد شنیدم که کسی که کامپیوتر خونده نرم یا سخت مسخرس چرا؟؟؟ چون برو از اموزشگاه دیپلم کامپیوتر بگیر ولییییی فرق دارههههههه
> بعد درباره بازار کارم بگم که هر رشته ای بخونید همش بستگی به توانایی خودتون داره
> شما برو شریف رشته بالا ولی وقتی توانایی انجام هوچ کاریو نداشته باشی بیکار میمونی
> پس اینکه امار بیکاری بالاس مال جامعه هس درست ولی الان اکثرا دنبال مدرکند نه کار
> فوقش میگن میریم شغل ازاد


مسخره رو نمیدونم به هر حال یه رشته هست دیگه .. چون کار با کامپیوتر ارتباط مستقیم با علاقه و توانایی خود شخص داره ، زین جهت جایی که بخوان کار به کامپیوتریست بدن(نرم سخت) معمولاً به توانایی شخص نگاه میکنن نه حتی رشته دانشگاهیش!

درسته که موفقیت در هر رشته ای بستگی به توانایی خود آدم داره اما آیا یه دیپلمه میتونه مثلاً دوره های مکانیک و عمران ببینه و بتونه *همه کارها*ی اون ها رو با قیمت پایین انجام بده؟

پس مشخصه که رشته کامپیوتر و زبان یه تفاوتی با سایر رشته ها دارند که باعث میشه تحصیل نکرده ها حسابی بازار تحصیل کرده ها رو بریزن به هم.

درست میگم؟

----------


## mohammad74

آقا کسی درباره مهندسی شیمی اطلاعاتی داره؟
مکانیک بهتره یا مهندسی شیمی؟
بازار کارش چطوره؟

----------


## allisool

> آقا کسی درباره مهندسی شیمی اطلاعاتی داره؟
> مکانیک بهتره یا مهندسی شیمی؟
> بازار کارش چطوره؟


جفتش سخته؛
مکانیک درسش سخته شیمی کارش سخته!
جفتش محل کارش سخته!
جفتش استخدامیه مگه اینکه شرکت بزنی.
ولی اگه رابطه ات با نفت و رنگ و بوش خوبه ، شیمی درآمدش بهتره.

----------


## Mehran93071

برق مخابرات فکر کنم باید اینجا باشه  :Yahoo (50):  یا الکترونیک به نظر من اینا بدتر از مهندسی پزشکی هست یا IT ی

----------


## mohammad74

> جفتش سخته؛
> مکانیک درسش سخته شیمی کارش سخته!
> جفتش محل کارش سخته!
> جفتش استخدامیه مگه اینکه شرکت بزنی.
> ولی اگه رابطه ات با نفت و رنگ و بوش خوبه ، شیمی درآمدش بهتره.


الان خود شما بین مکانیک و شیمی کدومش رو انتخاب میکنید؟
به هیچ کدومشون هم علاقه خاصی ندارم که بگم بیشتر کدوم رو دوست دارم
کجاها استخدام میشی تو این رشته ها و درامد تقریبی شون چقدره؟

----------


## allisool

> الان خود شما بین مکانیک و شیمی کدومش رو انتخاب میکنید؟
> به هیچ کدومشون هم علاقه خاصی ندارم که بگم بیشتر کدوم رو دوست دارم
> کجاها استخدام میشی تو این رشته ها و درامد تقریبی شون چقدره؟


مکانیک ، خودم شرکت میزنم و درآمد نامحدود!!

شیمی ، شرکت نفت و درآمد بسیار نامحدود!!

ولی بین این 2 مکانیک رو ترجیح میدم.

----------


## mohsen-as

من به شخصه اگر مهندسی پزشکی دانشگاه تهران یا اصفهان قبول شم میرم محو میشم تو فضا با این کنکوری که دادم!!البته این رشته رو دوس دارم هم ریاضی داره هم فیزیک هم زیست شناسی،اون ور آبم که کلی تحویلش میگیرن،کلا تو مملکته ما نمیشه واسه فردا برنامه ریزی کرد چه برسه به ۴ یا ۸ساله دیه،به نظرم شما هم برید سراغ علاقتون مطمئنا واستون کار هست وقتی رشتتون رو دوست دارید

----------


## Mehran93071

مهندسی برق مخابرات آخر عاقبت چی میشه ؟

----------


## elahee

برای خانوما کدوم رشته ی دانشگاهی بهتره ؟

رشته ی ریاضی

----------


## Mehran93071

> برای خانوما کدوم رشته ی دانشگاهی بهتره ؟
> 
> رشته ی ریاضی


حسابداری مدیریت اقتصاد و سایر رشته های اینجوری

----------


## allisool

> مهندسی برق مخابرات آخر عاقبت چی میشه ؟


کارمند مخابرات.

----------


## 222sara

*سلام....
چطورین؟؟
بچه ها من میخوام مهندسی پزشکی بخونم...کدوم گرایشش بهتره برام؟؟؟
*

----------


## Mehran93071

> کارمند مخابرات.


مطمئنی؟

----------


## mohsen-as

> *سلام....چطورین؟؟بچه ها من میخوام مهندسی پزشکی بخونم...کدوم گرایشش بهتره برام؟؟؟*


ایول!منم میخواماول بیوالکتریک و بعد بیو مکانیک

----------


## Mehran93071

> ایول!منم میخواماول بیوالکتریک و بعد بیو مکانیک


اینا چی جی هستن؟ :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Mehran93071

یکی در مورد رشته برق ( مخابرات ) درست توضیخ بده

----------


## 222sara

> ایول!منم میخواماول بیوالکتریک و بعد بیو مکانیک


کدوم بهتره؟

----------


## Mehran93071

:Yahoo (50):  آینده شغلی تمام رشته ها الان مبهم شده

----------


## --mohammad--

جالبه که ایمنی حتی  1 رای هم نیاورده به شخصه فکر میکردم ایمنی جزو رشته های پرطرفدار باشه چون هم اسونه و اینکه کارش تضمین شدست تقریبا و هم کارش حقوق بالایی داره

----------


## Faster

مهندسی هوافضا و it کجاش درجه 2 هست؟؟ :Yahoo (39):

----------


## hamed2357

> میبخشی اینو میگم ولی اگه استاد مجربی بودید بیشترین وقت و انرژیتون صرف درس دادن برای کنکور میشد نه 10تاکار جانبی دیگه...فک نمیکنم اساتید معتبر کنکور هیچ کدوم جوجه کشی یا کلوب یا کارخونه بهینه سازی داشته باشن...


dar morede ine kdoom avvali hast va bayad 1 onvan begam ine ke inha be ham marboot hast va nemishe yeki ra tafkik kard
man reshtam konkur nabude ke reshtam behinesazi va kam kardane hazine va soode ziad boode
mohandes yani hamin chand kar ro bah anjam dadan va movaffagh shodan
dar zemn baghye ostadha belfarz nadarand man daram khob
che eshkali dare? :Yahoo (1): 
tosie mikonam beshini va ayande man ro tamasha koni :Yahoo (1): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> سلام به دوستان و بخصوص به آقای دلیجه.
> من یکی از دوستام کنکوری ریاضی داده.دنبال انتخاب رشته س.
> میخواد صنایعو بزنه .ولی میترسه چون زبانش ضعیفه.مشکلی براش پیش نمیاد؟
> یه سوالم برا خودم پیش اومده شما تو صحبتاتون همش از بیزینس شخصی میگفتنین.
> یعنی چی و مصداق هاش چیه؟


سلام
خیر زبان تخصصی و عمومی که در دانشگاه یاد میگیره کافی خواهد بود و تو دانشگاه میتونه تقویتش کنه
منطور از بیزینس شخصی:
همین سایت ککوری که من دارم یک نوع بیزینس شخصی هست
همین کاری که آقای رهبر میکنه و دبیرها جزوه میذارن و شماها کامنت میدین و برایش ورودی گوگل میاد و اونم تبلیغ میکنه و کلی پول در میاره از همین سایت
یعنی کامنت من و کامنت شما و جزوات و سوالات کنکور و.. ای که توسایت هست زیرهرم هست و ایشون تو نوک هرم هستند
و اگه شخصی درگوگل اینچنین سوالاتی بپرسه و یا دنبال جزوه ای باشه سایت کنکور را پیدا میکنه چون ماها نظر دادیم
وبعضی کاربرانی که از گوگل میان محصوالات وتبلیغاتی که دراینجا هست را میبینند و ممکنه خرید کنند یا مشاوره بگیرند
و رهبر از این مدرس ها و موسسات کنکور پول میگیره تبلیغشون را میذاره
این یک بیزینس کنکوری از نوع اینترنتی هست
 بیزینش یعنی شما در نوک هرم باشی و به زیردستی ها کمک برسونی حالا مادی و... و سود زیادی به نوک هرم یعنی خودت برسه
بیزینس یعنی با کارهای کوچیک اما فرصت طلبی ها و بازاریابی قوی و جلب رضایت مشتری سودهای خفنی دربیاری
حالا تو هر زمینه ای میتونه باشه – مثلا شما یک بیزینس راه میندازی و برای پزشک هایی که مریض ندارند مریض میفرستی و سودت رو میگیری- حالا اینکه چطور این مریض ها رو زیاد کنی و چطور جلب اعتماد کنی و چطور پزشک خوبی که کارش زیاد نگرفته را پیدا کنی و... یک مساله هست
خلاصه بگم شما یک مساله حل میکنید و به مردم کمک میکنید و پولتو میگیرید و زیر دست کسی کار نمی کنید
باز سوالی بود بنده در خدمتم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> من همه نظرات رو خوندم . تو این دوساله اخیر تحقیقات زیادی راجع انواع رشته ها و دانشگاها انجام دادم :
> اولا درسی مثل مهندسی it درجه دو نیست . درآمدش فوق العاده زیاده . من چن نفر میشناسم فوق آی تی دارن با 50 هزار تومن سرمایه ! الآن ماهی 100 ملیون تومن در میارن ( از طریق ایجاد فروشگاه اینترنتی و طراحی وب و بازی آنلاین و تبلیغات الکترونیکی و شرکت در پروژه های شبکه و اینترنت و امنیت و تجارت الکترونیک سازمان های بزرگ و ... ) من خودم همین الآنش دوسه تا سایت درست کردم درآمدم از یکیش دارم بدم نیست و امسالم انشاالله آی تی میرم یا صنعتی اصفهان یا اصفهان .
> کلا تو دانشگاهای بزرگ و معتبر کشور مثل دانشگاهای تهران و اصفهان امکان نداره رشته ای بخونی و بیکار بمونی و شما هم که میبینی تو جامعه میگن فلانی لیسانس الکترونیک داره و بیکاره یا فلانی فوق لیسانس مکانیک داره و بیکاره مربوط میشه به کسایی که پیام نور و ازاد دانشگاهای رده پایین خوندن و الکی یه مدرکی گرفتن و عملا هیچ مهارتی ندارن ولی امکان نداره فارق التحصیل دانشگاهی مثل صنعتی اصفهان مهارت کار نداشته باشه و بیکار بمونه .
> 
> علاقه و بازار کار باهم بزرگترین ملاکا برا انتخاب رشته هستن ولی علاقه رو ارجح تر بدونید چون اگه یه رشته ای برید که خیلی هم پول توش باشه ولی کلا به درسا و بعدم به کارش علاقه نداشته باشید زندگیتون تلخ میشه 4 سال درس خوندتون به تلخی و سختی میگذره بعدشم از شغلتون هیچ لذتی نمی برید ما نصف عمر آیندمون سر کار و شغلمون سپری میشه پس باید یه شغلی داشته باشیم که ازش لذت ببریم ما پول میخوایم که از زندگی لذت ببریم حالا اگه قرار باشه سرکار اذیت بشیم و لذت نبریم هرچی هم پول توش باشه ما از اون قسمت از زندگی که سرکار سپری میشه لذتی نمیبریم پس علاقه خیلی مهمه . 
> 
> درمورد مهندسی نفت قبلنا خیلی خوب بود و مزایا داشت اما حالا با یه مهندس کارخونه فرقی نداره اونم تازه کارش اکثرا برا کسایی هست که دانشگاه صنعت و نفت آبادان خوندن مثلا یه دوستای من شیراز نفت خونده میگه هر به یه سال یه آزمون میذارن که ده هزار نفر توش شرکت میکنن و فقط 3 نفرو جذب میکنن !
> 
> مهندسی هوافضا که راجع ساخت قطعات مکانیکی و الکترونیکی هواپیاما و اینجور چیزاس و کلا ربطی به نجوم و کیهان شناسی نداره و کارشم تو صنایع دفاع هست که باید بتونید تو جاهایی مثل سپاه و ارتش کار کنید ( که من به شخصه دوس ندارم جایی باشم که همش بم دستور بدن )
> ...


خیلی جامع و کامل بود مهندس دمت گرم J
فقط اخیرا یک کوچولو بدی هایی داره که شما که دانشگاه نرفتی میتونی سایت خوب بزنی
کسی که مهندسی شیمی هم خونده میتونه سایت بزنه و کد بنویسه و....
یعنی منظورم اینه باید خیلی تخصصی وارد بشین تو آی تی و...
بقیشو تقریبا همه دارن یادمیگیرن الان

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> برای خانوما کدوم رشته ی دانشگاهی بهتره ؟
> 
> رشته ی ریاضی


مهندسی ها : صنایع-معماری-کامپیوتر
غیرمهندسی ها : حسابداری-مدیریت مالی-مدیریت بازرگانی-اقتصاد

----------


## NaKayama

> dar morede ine kdoom avvali hast va bayad 1 onvan begam ine ke inha be ham marboot hast va nemishe yeki ra tafkik kard
> man reshtam konkur nabude ke reshtam behinesazi va kam kardane hazine va soode ziad boode
> mohandes yani hamin chand kar ro bah anjam dadan va movaffagh shodan
> dar zemn baghye ostadha belfarz nadarand man daram khob
> che eshkali dare?
> tosie mikonam beshini va ayande man ro tamasha koni


من نمیدونم مخاطبای شمارو کیا تشکیل میدن اما این حرفایی که نوشتید, این لحن مال بچه های دبیرستانیه که یه حرفیو میزنن خودشون میخندنو با خودشونم حال میکنن...
وقتی یک فردی در یک کاری بهترینه و میتونه پیشرفت کنه که همه توانشو رو اون کار بذاره...حالا شما برا خودت یه سری دلایلی میاری که هیشکی به غیر خودت قبولشون نداره, اون دیگه جای بحث نداره...
من خودم علی رغم اینکه تو بعضی قسمتا با شما مخالفم اما واقعا از یه چنین شخصیتایی خوشم میاد...همینکه ابنقد اعتماد داری به آیندت یعنی تو خودت یه چیزیو دیدی و اون برات اثبات شدس که اینقد مطمئن حرف میزنی...من به شخصه خیلی خوشحال میشم تو آینده هر روز وضعت بهتر از قبل شه...
به امید موفقیت همه کسایی که لیاقت موفقیتو دارن :Yahoo (45):

----------


## mohammad74

الان منی که به هیچ چیز علاقه خاصی ندارم چی کار کنم؟:yahoo (19):
واقعا گیج شدم نمیدونم چی کار کنم!!!!!!

----------


## Behrus58

> الان منی که به هیچ چیز علاقه خاصی ندارم چی کار کنم؟:yahoo (19):
> واقعا گیج شدم نمیدونم چی کار کنم!!!!!!


مطمئنی ؟ یعنی تو دوران دبیرستان درسی نبود که صبح که پا میشدی تو دلت بگی : آخ جون امروز فلان درس رو داریم !

----------


## --mohammad--

> مطمئنی ؟ یعنی تو دوران دبیرستان درسی نبود که صبح که پا میشدی تو دلت بگی : آخ جون امروز فلان درس رو داریم !


اون رفیقمونو نمیدونم ولی من فقط با ورزش حال میکردم
زنگ جغرافیا رو هم دوس داشتم چون معلمش یه یارویی بود خیل خل و چل بود با بچه ها سوژش میکردیم کلی میخندیدم ولی مطلاقا از هیچ درسی من یکی که خوشم نمیومد

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

بیومتریال رو فکر میکردم خیلی چرت باشه امروز یه چند تا مقاله دربارش خوندم فهمیدم اتفاقا بازار کارش خیلی خوبه و رشته جالبی هست .
اولویت های من موقع انتخاب رشته
هوافضا
بیوالکتریک
بیومتریال
بیومکانیک
it
ایمنی

----------


## mohammad74

> مطمئنی ؟ یعنی تو دوران دبیرستان درسی نبود که صبح که پا میشدی تو دلت بگی : آخ جون امروز فلان درس رو داریم !


بوده مثل پرورشی-تاریخ-ورزش-دینی:yahoo (4):
منظورم رشته دانشگاهی هستش واقعا نمیدونم کدوم رو انتخاب کنم!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Behrus58

> بوده مثل پرورشی-تاریخ-ورزش-دینی:yahoo (4):
> منظورم رشته دانشگاهی هستش واقعا نمیدونم کدوم رو انتخاب کنم!!!!!!!!!!


بالاخره یه گوشه چشمی به یه رشته داری ! نداری ؟  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mohammad74

> بالاخره یه گوشه چشمی به یه رشته داری ! نداری ؟


نه ندارم:yahoo (19):

----------


## ali555

> dar morede ine kdoom avvali hast va bayad 1 onvan begam ine ke inha be ham marboot hast va nemishe yeki ra tafkik kard
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> سلام
> خیر زبان تخصصی و عمومی که در دانشگاه یاد میگیره کافی خواهد بود و تو دانشگاه میتونه تقویتش کنه
> منطور از بیزینس شخصی:
> همین سایت ککوری که من دارم یک نوع بیزینس شخصی هست
> ...


بازارکار صنایع بهتره یا عمران؟

----------


## Behrus58

> نه ندارم:yahoo (19):


تست هالند دادی ؟

----------


## mohammad74

> تست هالند دادی ؟


چی؟! :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## --mohammad--

به بیومتریال هم رای بدین :yahoo (4):

----------


## --mohammad--

> تست هالند دادی ؟


تست هالند چیه ؟

----------


## mohammad74

تست هالند چیه؟
لینک دانلود بده لطفا :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Behrus58

> تست هالند چیه؟
> لینک دانلود بده لطفا


رایگان نیست ولی خب 3 تومنه و می ارزه !

لینک

----------


## mohammad74

> رایگان نیست ولی خب 3 تومنه و می ارزه !
> 
> لینک


یعنی رایگانش نیست؟
30هزار ریال؟! :Yahoo (75):

----------


## Mehran93071

> یعنی رایگانش نیست؟
> 30هزار ریال؟!


من دارمش خیلی خوبه  :Y (453):

----------


## mohammad74

> من دارمش خیلی خوبه


خدایی داری؟بده دیگه 
ما رو هم از بلا تکلیفی نجات بده

----------


## --mohammad--

به منم لینک بدین اگه پیدا کردین .

----------


## zodiac 2057

ببخشید من یادم بپرسم من بین it و مهندسی پزشکی موندم
کدوم ارزش این همه راه و دوری از خونه رو داره تازه برای من مهم تر اینه که  بتونم بورسیه تحصیلی بگیرم برای خارج از کشور و میگن بورسیه مهندسی پزشکی  خیلی راحته چون واسه ارشدم محدوده ظرفیت دانشگاه ها میتونم راحت بورس بگیرم  یا باید حتما دنشگاه های خوب واسه لیسانس هم برم   چون الان من فقط صنعتی همدان رو میارم 
به نظرتون ارزش داره بمونم یه سال تهران در بیام چون من امسالم خوب خونده بودم  همه زیر 500 تخمین می زدن اما نشد دیگه
لطفا زود جواب بدید بد جور درموندم

----------


## Azad3h

عزیز من الان بچه های مهندسی از ازاد و غیر ازاد بورسیه میشن واسه اونور
مهندسی پزشکی هم بدک نیست ... من یکی دوستام خونده بیکاره ارشد الان میخواد بره یه رشته دیگه
فامیلمم خوند رفت خارج برگشت استاده یکی از دانشگاه های ب نام ایرانه...

مهندسی پزشکی مثل برقه
حالا چند واحد مربوط ب زیست و اینچیزا داره

برای اونور خب It بهتر از پزشکیه اگه بخوای موندگار بشی ...

----------


## --mohammad--

> ببخشید من یادم بپرسم من بین it و مهندسی پزشکی موندم
> کدوم ارزش این همه راه و دوری از خونه رو داره تازه برای من مهم تر اینه که  بتونم بورسیه تحصیلی بگیرم برای خارج از کشور و میگن بورسیه مهندسی پزشکی  خیلی راحته چون واسه ارشدم محدوده ظرفیت دانشگاه ها میتونم راحت بورس بگیرم  یا باید حتما دنشگاه های خوب واسه لیسانس هم برم   چون الان من فقط صنعتی همدان رو میارم 
> به نظرتون ارزش داره بمونم یه سال تهران در بیام چون من امسالم خوب خونده بودم  همه زیر 500 تخمین می زدن اما نشد دیگه
> لطفا زود جواب بدید بد جور درموندم


it بازار کار بهتری داره اما مهندسی پزشکی واسه خیلیها جذابتره

----------


## Amirio

با سلام

من یک سالی میشه رفتم دنبال تفاوت های it و نرم افزار!

خیلی بررسی کردم به نتایج زیر رسیدم :

1 - اگر کسی بره رشته it : هم نرم افزار میخونه، هم سخت افزار ، هم شبکه،....

2- اگه کسی بره نرم افزار:  فقط نرم افزار میخونه!

نتیجه گیری خودم : اگه یه تخصص رو روش کار کنم بهتر جواب میگیرم به جای اینکه چند تخصص رو به صورت جزئی بررسی کنم.

تشحیص خودم این بود که میتونم به لطف الهی توی نرم افزار خیلی بهتر رشد کنم تا اینکه بخوام هم نرم افزار بخونم و هم سخت افزار و هم شبکه و ....

اگه بهتون بگم یه مهندس نرم افزار متیونه حقوق 4 تا دکتر رو با 10 تا عمران رو توی یه ماه در بیاره چی میگین؟

براتون اثبات میکنم :

اگه یه مهندس نرم افزار خیلی عالی بتونه خودشو جمع کنه هرتیمی تشکیل میشه بهش نیاره داره! چه تیم عمرانی باشه، چه تیم پزشکی باشه، چه تیم برق باشه!

با یه تیر تمامی اهداف رو زدین!

ولی من با it نمیخوام کسیو نا امید کنم! (چون درصد زیادی از تحقیقم در مورد نرم افزار بوده) ولی یه جایی خوندم لیسانس it در مقابل لیسانس نرم افزار حرفی برای گفتن نداره!

چون شبکه رو در عرض چند هفته میتونید خودآموز یاد بگیرین (اموزشگاه های بیرون از دانشگاه) ولی بعضی از دروس نرم افزار رو ندیدم جایی ارائه بدن)

موفق باشید. التماس دعا.

----------


## ali880

> با سلام
> 
> من یک سالی میشه رفتم دنبال تفاوت های it و نرم افزار!
> 
> خیلی بررسی کردم به نتایج زیر رسیدم :
> 
> 1 - اگر کسی بره رشته it : هم نرم افزار میخونه، هم سخت افزار ، هم شبکه،....
> 
> 2- اگه کسی بره نرم افزار:  فقط نرم افزار میخونه!
> ...


واقعا راست میگه کافیه یک نرم افزار حسابداری درست کنی دیگه کمه کمش 400تومان می ارزه یعنی نونت توی روغنه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Amirio

> واقعا راست میگه کافیه یک نرم افزار حسابداری درست کنی دیگه کمه کمش 400تومان می ارزه یعنی نونت توی روغنه



سلام علی آقا

تازه این اولشه عزیزم!

همین نرم افزار حسابداری رو درست میکنی ماهیانه شاید 100 هزار تومن پشتیبانی بگیری! 10 تا نر افزار کافیه بنویسی برای چندتا شرکت ماهیانه 10 میلیون فقط کم  کمش پشتیبانی میگیری!

بحث امنیتش شرکت ها رو که دیگه هیجی ! فک کنم هر اسکنی که شاید 1 هفته هم طول نکشه میلیونی پول بدن! ان شا الله...

----------


## winter son

در ادامه فرمايش ساير دوستان قابل ذكره كه *هر كسي كه نرم افزار ميخونه صرفا برنامه نويس نميشه* ..... چونكه كار ساده اي نيست

اين قضيه در مورد دانشگاه هاي آزاد متوسط و كوچيك بيشتر هم صدق ميكنه .... چونكه هم استاد براي مدرك درس ميده ، نه دانشجو براي مهارت درس ميخونه .....

----------


## AminII

مهندسی برق قدرت 
بازار کارش چطوره؟

----------


## --mohammad--

> مهندسی برق قدرت 
> بازار کارش چطوره؟


میشه گفت که رشته اول ریاضی از نظر خیلیها برق قدرت هست

----------


## H!DD3N

تو هر رشته ای بهترین باشی کارم برات هستش....

رشته ی it و صنایع و نفت رو درجه 2 حساب میکنی؟؟؟ 

it که الان بازار کارش از نرم افزار و سخت افزار بهتره...چون الان شما هرجایی رو ببینی کامپیوتر هستش....الانم که ایران در حال پیشرفته و نیازه برای ایران....

مخصوصا شبکه که واقعا عالیه....

نفت و صنایع هم که بازار کارش از عمران و برق مخابرات و کنترل و... بهتره....

----------


## nikra

مهندسی کامپیوتر روزانه شهر خودم برم یا مکانیک تهران مرکز؟ منطقیش اینه برم کامپیوتر روزانه ولی علاقم مکانیکه!واقعا به راهنمایی نیاز دارم دوستان

----------


## H!DD3N

> مهندسی کامپیوتر روزانه شهر خودم برم یا مکانیک تهران مرکز؟ منطقیش اینه برم کامپیوتر روزانه ولی علاقم مکانیکه!واقعا به راهنمایی نیاز دارم دوستان


اگه میتونی سختی رو تحمل کنی و بیایی تهران بیا تهران مرکز....چون 4 تا آزادایه تهران واقعا خوبن....و از همه مهم تر چون به مکانیک علاقه داری بیا....

ولی اگه سخته برات برو نرم افزار....

----------


## Mahsa_kh73

بچه ها بعضی از دوستان .اقعا منو سرد کردن نسبت به رشته نرم افزار تورو خدا یکی بگه چکار کنم

----------


## winter son

> بچه ها بعضی از دوستان .اقعا منو سرد کردن نسبت به رشته نرم افزار تورو خدا یکی بگه چکار کنم


اگر منظورت من بودم من كه نگفتم *هيچكسي* برنامه نويس نميشه . . . ! گفتم *هر كسي* برنامه نويس نميشه

تفاوت اين دو جمله زمين تا آسمونه ... شما شك نكن كه اگر تلاش بكني ، هدفت مهارت و كسب حرفه باشه (نه مدرك) شك نكن قطعا به اونچه ميخواي خواهي رسيد . . . :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## 222sara

*بچه ها درسته ک باید راجع به انتخاب رشته مشورت کرد ولی بدونید ک رشته به خود فرد بستگی داره به هرچی ک علاقه دارید اونو بخونید چون مطمننا علاقه انگیزه ای به ادم میده ک میتونی تو رشتت موفق بشی.اگه بخوای به شرایط نگاه کنی الان اوضاع هیچ رشته ای خوب نیس الان تو بازار کار دو چیز مهمه پول و پارتی و برای اونایی ک اینو ندارن باید تو رشتتشون بهترین باشن پس علاقه خیلی مهم تره .
من مهندس معماری و عمرانیو میشناسم از دانشگاه سراسری خوب ک الان داره مسافرکشی میکنه. لیسانس حقوق دانشگاه تهران سرایداره و کلیای دیگه دیدم ک میگم .فقط باید زرنگ باشی .... والان فقط درس خوندن مهم نی همه میخونن باید کنار درس ی کار پژوهشی یا تحقیقی انجام بدین تا دیده بشین.
این موضوع درجه 1 و 2 هم باید بگم ک الان کشور از مهندسای برق  صنایع و مکانیک اشبا شده هر کی ریاضی میخونه میره برق تو هر پیام نوری و ازادیم میشه خوند این رشته ها رو ولی تا حالا پرسیدین ک بابا مگه کشور چندتا مهندس برق نیار داره ؟ک همه میرن میخونن.


امیدوارم موفق باشین.*

----------


## _Rasul_

مهندسی پزشکی که در حال حاظر و کشور ما که همه چیز ( از تجهیزات پزشکی بگیر تا رول پنبه ) از چین میاد اصلا به درد نمیخوره !

نرم افزارم که شغل باید ازاد اوکی کنی با چند تا دوست یه شرکتی چیزی بزنی وگرنه حقوق استخدمای و اسه مهندس کامپیوتر بالای 1.5 نیست !!!!

ولی صنایع خوبه و جای پیشرفت داره !!!

نفت هم شرایط کاریش سخته !!

آقا هر رشته ای هم که بخونی باید بند پــ داشته باشی (پول یا پارتی )
درامد فقط شغل ازاده !!!!

----------


## artim

> مهندسی پزشکی که در حال حاظر و کشور ما که همه چیز ( از تجهیزات پزشکی بگیر تا رول پنبه ) از چین میاد اصلا به درد نمیخوره !
> 
> نرم افزارم که شغل باید ازاد اوکی کنی با چند تا دوست یه شرکتی چیزی بزنی وگرنه حقوق استخدمای و اسه مهندس کامپیوتر بالای 1.5 نیست !!!!
> 
> ولی صنایع خوبه و جای پیشرفت داره !!!
> 
> نفت هم شرایط کاریش سخته !!
> 
> آقا هر رشته ای هم که بخونی باید بند پــ داشته باشی (پول یا پارتی )
> درامد فقط شغل ازاده !!!!


به عنوان متخصص جواب میدم
مهندسی پزشکی خوبه درصورتی که سرمایه خوبی داشته باشی
نرم افزار  برنامه نویسی هاش خوب و درامدزا هست باید خیلی مهارت داشته باشی در برنامه نویسی در کل رشته خوبیه درامد داره اما باید کاربلد باشی
صنایع رشته ساده ای هست درامدشم خوبه اما باید ادامه بدی مقاطع بالاتر
نفت مخصوصا دانشگاه های بورسیه عالیه .یکی از رشته های خوب نفت هست
مهندسی های درجه یک: برق.مکانیک.کامپیوتر.نفت هست

----------


## SilentHeart

وضعیت مهندسی شیمی چطوره؟ از لحاظ کار و درامد؟

----------


## _Rasul_

> وضعیت مهندسی شیمی چطوره؟ از لحاظ کار و درامد؟



دوست صمیمیم مهندسی شیمی خوند تو کاشان ! بعد از خدمت سربازی با کلی پارتی الان داره تو نیروگاه نظنز کار میکنه !! حقوقش هم 2 میلیونه !!
مونده به مدرکتون + توانیتون + پارتیتون !!! در کل رشته ای هست هم تو صنعت به کار میاد(پلاستیک سازی ها و ... )  هم تو نفت و معادن و .... !

من خودم شیمی علاقه دارم ولی چون حاظر نیستم برای کار تغیر محل زندگی بدم و اینده نگر هستم سعی میکنم رشته های پردرامد تر و رو بورس تری مثل ای تی / صنایع بخونم !

----------


## _Rasul_

> به عنوان متخصص جواب میدم
> مهندسی پزشکی خوبه درصورتی که سرمایه خوبی داشته باشی
> نرم افزار  برنامه نویسی هاش خوب و درامدزا هست باید خیلی مهارت داشته باشی در برنامه نویسی در کل رشته خوبیه درامد داره اما باید کاربلد باشی
> صنایع رشته ساده ای هست درامدشم خوبه اما باید ادامه بدی مقاطع بالاتر
> نفت مخصوصا دانشگاه های بورسیه عالیه .یکی از رشته های خوب نفت هست
> مهندسی های درجه یک: برق.مکانیک.کامپیوتر.نفت هست


مشاور اموزشگامون که باهم خیلی صمیمی هستیم توی داشنگاه شهید بهشتی نرم افزار میکنه!! ترم 6 باشه فک کنم ! 
در حال حاظر درامدش نزدیک 2 میل هستش ! 
در ضمن برنامه نویسی الان فقط از طریق داشنگاه نیست ! خودتون هم میتونید با چهار تا دوره یا تجربی یاد بگیرید !! من قبل از شروع درس خوندن واسه کنکور کارم طراحی وب بود !!!!

----------


## sepanta1990

سلام
الان به آی تی گفتی درجه دو من چی بگم آخه  :Yahoo (23): 
معلومه خیلی بی اطلاعین. شما نباید تو این سایت که اکثرا بچه های دبیرستانی هستن نظر سنجی کنین مگه یه بچه دبیرستانی چقدر از رشته ها اطلاع دارن؟
شما بین دانشجوها یا فارغ التحصیلان یا دانجوهای دکترا و مهندسا باید نظر سنجی کنی.
از نظر رتبه آی تی شریف آخرین رتبه که برمیداره اگه بومی باشی رتبه 300 منطقه 2 میتونی قبول بشی و اگر بومی نباشی فکر کنم زیر 200

----------


## artim

> وضعیت مهندسی شیمی چطوره؟ از لحاظ کار و درامد؟



با احترام به همه رشته ها
رشته های علوم پایه حتی تا دکترا خوندشونم جالب نیست و درامد خوبی ندارند




> سلام
> الان به آی تی گفتی درجه دو من چی بگم آخه 
> معلومه خیلی بی اطلاعین. شما نباید تو این سایت که اکثرا بچه های دبیرستانی هستن نظر سنجی کنین مگه یه بچه دبیرستانی چقدر از رشته ها اطلاع دارن؟
> شما بین دانشجوها یا فارغ التحصیلان یا دانجوهای دکترا و مهندسا باید نظر سنجی کنی.
> از نظر رتبه آی تی شریف آخرین رتبه که برمیداره اگه بومی باشی رتبه 300 منطقه 2 میتونی قبول بشی و اگر بومی نباشی فکر کنم زیر 200


مهندسی ای تی در امریکا و اروپا حرف اول رو میزنه و درامدش عالیه واسه کسی که قصد خارج داره  زندگی در انجا عالیه
اما در ایران مهندسی ای تی. مهندسی رباتیک. جایگاه خوبی نداره و زیرساخت های هنوز در کشور جا نیفتاده
مهندسی ای تی و نرم افزار دروس مشترک بسیاری دارن .پیشنهاد میشه اگه قراره بین این دو رشته ای  رو انتخاب کنن نرم افزار باشه
بنده 4 ساله راهنمایی میدم برای انتخاب رشته. همینجوری حرفی نمیزنم.حداقل با یک دانشجوی مهندسی های مختلف صحبت کردم

----------


## محمد3568

من توی نظرسنجی مهندسی نفت رو انتخاب کردم اما اگه میشد دو تا انتخاب کرد قطعا شیمی هم انتخاب میکردم با این حال نفت رو به شیمی ترجیح میدم به یه دلیل اونم از لحاظ کار و درامد و این دو تا رو انتخاب کردم چون به درس شیمی علاقه دارم(البته میدونم مهندسی شیمی مجموعا فقط 9 واحد درسی بیشتر از بقیه رشته ها داره.نفت رو نمیدونم چند واحد بیشتر داره)

----------


## kasra94

وضعیت صنایع چطوره؟
چون من اولویت دومم بعد از عمران صنایع است

----------


## saj8jad

> این که رشته های برق و مکانیک و عمران رشته های درجه 1 محسوب میشن از جنبه شغل و در آمد توش هیچ شکی نیست اما یک سری رشته ها مثل هوافضا ویا مهندسی پزشکی و یا ایمنی و....هستند که هنوز توی کشور انچنان وضعیت شغلی مناسبی ندارن و یه خورده خوندنشو ریسک محسوب میشه
> با توجه به همه این تفاسیر اگر کسی بخواد به یکی از این رشته ها بره شما کدوم رو بهش پیشنهاد میکنین و چرا ؟



اوکی ، ببین درست این رشته های رو که نام بردین تو ایران جزوه رشته های درجه n هم نباشن ... خخخ :Yahoo (4): 
تو ایران از هر کی میپرسی چه رشته ای میخواد بره؟

ریاضیا میگن؛ برق ـ مکانیک ـ عمران ـ کامپیوتر ـ صنایع ـ و....
تجربیا میکن؛ پزشکی ـ دندان ـ دارو ـ پرستاری ـ و....
انسانیا میگن؛ حقوق ـ اقتصاد ـ و....

خب پدر بیامرز اینا دیگه اشباح شده ، مخصوصاً تو ریاضیا باز برای تجربی نه چون تنها چیزی که اشباح نمیشه کلاً همین رشته های تجربیه تو انسانی هم کم و بیش و کلاً تو ریاضیا نوبره والا....

الان فرضاً تو آمریکا ، مهندسی هوافضا اولویت بیشتری داره نسبت به برق!
نمیگم برق رو اهمیت نمیدن ، چرا خوبشم اهمیت میدن اما در مقایسه با هوافضا رو میگم

یا هوافضا اولویت بیشتری داره نسبت به عمران! کلاً عمران هم که تکلیفش مشخصه!

کلاً تو ایران همه چیز وارون جانبیه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

به هر حال این رشته هاییی که نام بردی مخصوصاً هوافضا که خیلی میخوامشم زیاد بازار کار آنچنانی نداره به جزء سپاه و وزارت دفاع و ... که خوبه اگه بشه بری ...

----------


## -AMiN-

> اوکی ، ببین درست این رشته های رو که نام بردین تو ایران جزوه رشته های درجه n هم نباشن ... خخخ
> تو ایران از هر کی میپرسی چه رشته ای میخواد بره؟
> 
> ریاضیا میگن؛ برق ـ مکانیک ـ عمران ـ کامپیوتر ـ صنایع ـ و....
> تجربیا میکن؛ پزشکی ـ دندان ـ دارو ـ پرستاری ـ و....
> انسانیا میگن؛ حقوق ـ اقتصاد ـ و....
> 
> خب پدر بیامرز اینا دیگه اشباح شده ، مخصوصاً تو ریاضیا باز برای تجربی نه چون تنها چیزی که اشباح نمیشه کلاً همین رشته های تجربیه تو انسانی هم کم و بیش و کلاً تو ریاضیا نوبره والا....
> 
> ...


داداش او اشباعه نه اشباح  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1): 
مگه روحه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> داداش او اشباعه نه اشباح 
> مگه روحه


اولین دفعه بوده که سوتی دادم خخخ  :Yahoo (4):  ، کلاً وقتی سریع بتایپی همین میشه  :Yahoo (4):  

شما عفومون کن داداش  :Yahoo (1):  ، البته به روحم یه طورایی ربط داره یعنی روح تو روحه به عبارتی خخخ  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## -AMiN-

> اولین دفعه بوده که سوتی دادم خخخ  ، کلاً وقتی سریع بتایپی همین میشه  
> 
> شما عفومون کن داداش  ، البته به روحم یه طورایی ربط داره یعنی روح تو روحه به عبارتی خخخ


خخخخخ سالاری  :Yahoo (1): 
تو روح انتخاب رشته از همین الان گیج شدم
 تو روحش xd

----------


## khaan

آی تی  درجه دو نیستا

----------


## Dr.Naser

دوستان رشته  ی ریاضی و کاربرد چطوره؟

----------


## khaan

> دوستان رشته  ی ریاضی و کاربرد چطوره؟


یکی ار بیکار پرورترین رشته ها

----------


## Mohands mm

*منظورتون از درجه 2 چیه؟مهندسی ای تی و پزشکی و نفت درجه 2 ست ؟*

----------


## mahmoudmo

یک نگاه به رتبه 1 امسال تجربی بندازید ورودی 91 برق شریف بوده زیاد دنبال درجه بندی رشته ها نگردید  ببینید علاقتون چی میگه برید دنبال همون الان توی دانشگاه ها سر بزنید میبینید که توی رشته های درجه 2 خیلی بهتر از رشته های درجه 1 دارن کار میکنن توی مملکت ما چیز ثابتی نیست این مواردی که میگید

----------


## Maestro Arman

الان دیگه مثل گذشته نیست که رشته هایی مثل مهندسی صنایع یا مهندسی پزشکی درجه2 حساب بشن بلکه این رشته ها الان شدیدا روی بورس هستند و میشه روشون حساب کرد و دیگه مثل گذشته رشته هایی مثل مهندسی کامپیوتر و مهندسی عمران ( عمران دیگه الان کاملا اشباع شده و هم ردیف با رشته هایی مثل آبیاری گیاهان دریایی هست  :Yahoo (4): ) رو بورس نیستن و نمی شه روی آینده ی شغلیشون زیاد حساب کرد .

هر چند مهندسی برق و مکانیک هنوز هم مثل گذشته ان و میشه روی اینده ی شغلیشون امیدوار بود .

----------


## Maestro Arman

یه رشته ای هست که بین بچه ها محبوبیت کمی داره و کلا خیلی کم راجع بهش بحث میشه به نام مهندسی شهرسازی که خب خیلی از دانشگاه ها ندارنش و عوضش بعضی هاشون هم دارن وخوب هم دانشجو در مقطع کارشناسی می پذیرن .

من تو الویت هام بعد از مکایک و کامیپوتر زدمش و بازار کار خوبی رو هم داره و اون طور که من تو استخدامی ها دیدم خیلی راحت میشه به استخدام شهرداری و شرکت های فنی و مهندسی در اومد .

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
من ایتی رو انتخاب میکنم چون تو همه ی ارگان ها کار براش پیدا میشه 
مثه : بانک - اداره های مختلف و ...
عمران هم که اصلا براش کار پیدا نمیشه (تحقیق کردم که دارم میگم و رو هوا حرف نمیزنم) یا باید پول داشته باشی که دفتر بزنی یا باید بری عضو شهرداری بشی تا در 1 سال یه پروژه بهت بخوره 
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## P_Soofia

*الان دیگه it و صنایع درجه 2 حساب نمیشن* :Yahoo (35):

----------


## SkyWalker313

من یه جوریم حتی اگه رتبه یکم بشم میرم هوافضا
چون اولا ناف منو باهاش بریدن
دوما ایران تا چند سال دیگه میشه یکی از قطبای هوافضا چون زیاد دارن روش کار می کنن جدیدا
سوما اگه دومی جورم نشه موندنی نمیشم 
درضمن شما اگه تو رشته تحصیلی خودت بهترین باشی به هیچ عنوان امکان نداره کار خوب گیرت نیاد
در ضمن اینارو گفتم در صورتی که برم هوفضا شریف 
(بگین ایشالا) :Yahoo (5):

----------


## SkyWalker313

بعدشم هوافضا تو ایران شاید درجه دو باشه ولی تو سطح بین المللی یک از درجه یک ترین هاس
مطمئن باشین میشه درجه یک تو ایران 
روزی میرسه ملت میریزن سرش
حالا ببین

----------


## vahyd

> من یه جوریم حتی اگه رتبه یکم بشم میرم هوافضا
> چون اولا ناف منو باهاش بریدن
> دوما ایران تا چند سال دیگه میشه یکی از قطبای هوافضا چون زیاد دارن روش کار می کنن جدیدا
> سوما اگه دومی جورم نشه موندنی نمیشم 
> درضمن شما اگه تو رشته تحصیلی خودت بهترین باشی به هیچ عنوان امکان نداره کار خوب گیرت نیاد
> در ضمن اینارو گفتم در صورتی که برم هوفضا شریف 
> (بگین ایشالا)


اولنت که اگه علاقه داری برو خوبه ولی راجع به دوما و سوما یکم حرف هست

دومنتون که ایران تا 20سال آینده ام نمیتونه به سطح 1 هوافضا برسه داداش ، شما یکم بیشتر تحقیق کنی متوجه میشی

سوما هم شما بری دنبالش میبینی که بدترین رشته واسه بورسیه هوافضاست و واسه آمریکا و انگلیس و آلمان تعداد پذیرش های هوافضا نزدیک به صفره ! 

دو مورد آخرم حق با شماست ولی مکانیک انتخاب بهتریه چون واسه ارشد میتونی هوافضا و مهندسی پزشکی بری و اگرم تا اون موقع نظرت عوض شد یا موقیت خوب پیدا شد شما یه مهندس مکانیکی با یه لیست بلند بالا از گرایشای قشنگ مکانیک واسه ارشد و مقاطع بالاتر

----------


## mohaa_mad

من میخوام مهندسی پزشکی بخونم. مثل اینکه رشته ی خوبیه و جای پیشرفت زیادی داره.
اینکه رشته های برق و مکانیک و عمران درجه یک محسوب میشن زیاد درست نیست فقط متقاضی زیادی دارن. الان بین رشته های مهندسی(جز چندتا که وضعیتشون اصلا خوب نیست) بقیه زیاد فرقی نمیکنن.

----------


## alirezamlc

دوستان لطفا کمک
اخرش من نفهمیدم برای مهندسی it کار خوب هست یا نه؟
اگر از این رشته فارغ التحصیل شدیم توی چه جور جا هایی میتونیم کار کنیم؟

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*اینا کجاشون درجه 2 هست*

----------


## Black Swan

عمران؟ بازار کار ؟ شیب ؟ بام؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## high.target

_اینا کجاش درجه دو ان؟؟؟؟_

----------


## high.target

_اصن چ وخت آپ کردن این تایپیک بود؟_

----------


## high.target

_تایپیک مال ۴ سال پیشهههه
فعلا بشینید سر درستون بعد در مورد رشته تحقیق کنید
الآن زوده تایمشم نیسسسسسی_

----------


## V_buqs

فعلا واسه رتبه بخونید دوستان نه واسه رشته خاص
توی ریاضی قضیه با تجربی فرق داره تو ریاضی باید واسه دانشگاه درس بخونی تا رشته مورد علاقه چون معمولا کسایی که بهترین دانشگاه خوندن بهتر کار پیدا میکنن تا کسایی که توی دانشگاه های سطح پایین خوندن

----------


## Zahra77

هوا فضا درجه دوعه ؟
خوبین ؟ 
چی میزنین؟

----------


## high.target

_بسه بابا۱۶ نفر ریختین اینجا
آقا من خودم ترم ۶ صنایع اممم
اگ نظر منو میخاین برید سر درستون الآن
دونستن حرفای ۵ نفری ک ۴ سالپیش گفتن ب چ دردی میخورع؟؟؟
ای بابا
بعد کنکور ب فکر رشته باشیددد
اینو ی قبول شده عمران شریف میگع بهتون
اون موقع کمک خاستین من هستم_

----------

